# A question from a striker who appreciates grapplers



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

Just wondering..
for those of you that train in your arts for real self-defense ability, what role does striking play in your grappling?
Myself, I agree with Bruce Lee in saying that every phase of fighting must be addressed... SO I'm not a "Striking is the only way" kind of guy, but it is my speciality. I find grappling type maneuvers to be very useful and powerful when applied w/in the context of my striking art (American Kenpo) but I was currious about the other side.
thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Grappling is the one range were all your tools
Come in to play.

I practise Defence & ofencive ground strikes.
I use my legs to control the body.

Palm heels, Elbows, heel kicks &
Side kicks from the ground are used
 to sweep the knees out for a roll to mount position 
(sweep)

Defencive
Guard Position
Target's are 
Top of the head. Elbows
Side of the face & ears, Palm Heel
Kidney's,Ribs,Thighs &knees, Heel Kicks & sidekicks


Ofencive
From the Crosside position
U have knees,Elbows,Palm Heel,
Hamer fist.

Knee to stomach singel & doubble  
For fist & reverse punches.

Mount position
More  punches , Round house elbows
 Straight Elbows , Palm strikes 
Singel & double Chops & hammer fist.


Start with these.
Now for training if no partner is avalible
u can use a kickboxing  Bag on the ground.

While it may not be a living breathing Human being
It will let U hit much harder.

Always rember this When Grappling
If a Submisson is beging U to take it
Don't keep it waiting
:armed: 
Good stuff


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 5, 2002)

In judo we have atemi strikes to either set up a throw or finish an encounter. In addition, an atemi strike can be used to block a strike if necessary. Example- striking a punchers forearm correctly will cause pain and numbness- I did not say it is easy, but is does work. As the strike is made, an appropriate follow up move is performed, maybe a forward or backward throw, or joint lock.

                                                                   Peace
                                                                   Dennis


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

I really like the ideas and thoughts so far!
ACE, I like your approach. Very sound.
Dennis, I used to train in a style that was basically a mixture of judo and karate and in it we did do the atemi strike to the forearm like you said. Good results. Another option is to chop or punch the lower head of the biceps as it moves forward at the start of a striking motion. TRUE: it's not easy, but if you try to block at the forearm level on the inside and their arm slips it, you can redirect sharply into the bicep head... it 'FROGS' the bicep, negating that arm as a going concern for a bit...
and a bit is all we need for a follow up throw, joint manipulation and/or strike!!!

keep it coming brothers!! (and sisters, sorry..didn't mean to be sexist)
Your Brother
John


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 5, 2002)

Coming from a judo background, my preference is to avoid, redirect, control, contain ( with a throw or hold). Example, a downward attack, say a baseball bat to the head. Move back and avoid the blow, move in and "distract their  attention" with a kick to the knee, grab the bat near their wrists and use a twisting motion to disarm. Then  get creative 

                                                             Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2002)

That's an interesting tactic, but tricky. I'd think that jumping 'back' from a bat/club swing and then jumping back in would be difficult to do, especially w/out getting clubbed by the reverse motion.
just a thought...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 6, 2002)

The key is to not jump but move. When you jump there is a momentary stop as your body settles and comes to rest. If on the other hand you step or glide backward, your forward step in can be nearly continuous. It's all about flow. Also remember that if the attacker is wielding a heavy object, the inertia of the swing will probably slow there ability to change direction. Understand my first defense is to put one foot in front of the other, in rapid succession in the opposite direction of the attacker. But if cornered, this is one possible defense.

                                                                Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------



## Aegis (Oct 6, 2002)

I'd prefer to step inside the attack and go for a yama-arashi to fling the attacker onto his back. An attack with a baseball bat has so much monentum it's a shame to waste it. By using a throw that continues the swing, the attacker will find himself very quickly on the floor, and the defender will have the opportunity of twisting the bat out of his hands with little extra effort.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 6, 2002)

Going inside is an excellant choice also and I teach that as well in self defense. The way you go is pure instinct, if the attacks starts close enough, move in, if not move out, if at a different angle move to side. The key is to stay mobile and move smoothly from one technique to another until you resolve the problem.

                                                            Peace
                                                             Dennis


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

Have a student in kempo class try a submission on me. First of all this was a self defense class, second he out weights me by at lease 85 lbs.Third he had the mount or side mount. Can remember if it was a forearm choke or figure 4 arm lock. Either way I reach up grab his arm and bit him. He let go, grab his arm, I got up from a very bad position. Another time he had me in the mount reach up grab his groin rolled out of the mount into his guard. Like I tell my students don't come to grapple in self defense class. Grappling is for sport. I don't fight fair in self defense class.  
Bob :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

I was doin a back yard match with a Boxer .

  I took him to the ground
 & got him in a Cross arm position 
 He was holding his arm.

He bit my leg hard i hammer fisted his nose
And locked out his arm & made him Scream
Like a little girl.

We don't speek much anymore.
His nose was bloody his arm was sore.

Biting is good but won't always Work.
Better to  learn to escape.

If U are talkin Streets
Then By any means to survive
& get out Alive.

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2002)

If you bit me and I was in the side Mount I can assure you you would eat knees and elbows till you had no teeth left =-)  :hammer:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 10, 2002)

Talk is cheap
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Lets get this party started!!  
:boxing:


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Dr. Pepper is in hand
Makes him strong 


U would be a little mouse underneath a big CAT
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 10, 2002)

You are biting your students first of all?  That seems very unhygenic.  second of all talk is very cheap but that is what a forum is for.


----------



## Skarbromantis (Oct 23, 2002)

Started reading this thread, and was enjoying it, until you guys started on the ego thing, keyboard warriors, you guys are so tough!

Skard1


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Shush---------------------------------------
Your fingers speak to loud>

U came like a month late_______----------------------------------------------Wow-------------------------------------this--------------------------------------------is---------------------------------------------------------------cool----------------------------i think ill post here----------------------------------
Glad U liked it so far.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 23, 2002)

That we are and if you talk agian man I am going to hit that z key so hard you wont know what hit you


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Good 1:cheers:


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 25, 2002)

Nothing wrong with biting, eye gouging, fish hooking, groin shots, etc.   No one said you have to fight fair in the real world, but rest assured if you bite a person who is in superior position, you might fall victim to a flurry of raging knees, elbows, hammerfists, etc.  

All those moves have their place no doubt, but like ace said, it is better to learn to escape then try to bite someone from an incredibly inferior position, like side mount.  

A bite mark is not nearly as painful as 20 - 30 knees dropped in rage.

Thanks.  :boing1: :hammer:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 25, 2002)

lol anger????  I don't know anyone who gets mad when they are bit (wink) lol


----------

